# Betta choosing! Opinions



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting another betta, I have got housing for him or her, but I am also after some tips on making a separator or what could work good as one, as I have a 20 litre tank. Would halving that be big enough for two bettas? 

anyway here are some photos of some male and female bettas at my pet store, these were taken last week so I am hoping they are still there  I think the 3rd one (white with brownie orange) is an elephant ear? correct me if I'm wrong 

This photo was taken about 3 weeks ago and last week when I went in, it seemed like he had brown algae growing on his head? and next to him was a smaller version of him, but I couldn't see any of the weird brown growing on the other, would that have been his colour or an infection/disease?


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

The brown/orangey one does indeed seem to be a Dumbo ear. Very pretty lad! I knwo you can make dividers using office supplies. Or get cut-to-size, predrilled acryllic off of ebay and use aquarium sealant to fix it in place. Thats what I am thinking of doing. That or making my own tank from scratch >.>'


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

I agree, the second one, the cream and orange dumbo, is very pretty!


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks guys! Hopefully he's there this weekend I might just get him, I was torn between him and the red one, since my Bill is blue with a blue/green tail I wanted another completely different colour!

I'm keen to make a devider, I just have doubts about how it'd turn out knowing my luck it'd be bad lol, building a tank from scratch would certainly be a cool project with a great end result and you can take pride in knowing you built it as well as having a beautiful betta fish or betta fishes in it! Good luck


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Just a quick note, don't divide Bill's tank just yet, at least not while's he's still sick. Remember, sharing water, both fish will also be sharing pathogens.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

#2 the dumbo (aka ee) semi lavander-y male would be my pick from that batch


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Veloran


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Of course  I told myself I wouldn't get another unless I could see Bill getting better or that he is better, and he seems to be getting better so I'm super happy, I'm still undecided if I should get another but I thought I could share some pics and get some opinions if I do  

I do like the lavendery one too, I love them all, and this pet store seemed to have them kept in okayish conditions


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

The dumbo or the blue VT with the white band or the copper PK(?) would be my picks


----------



## ScarletBetta94 (Sep 24, 2014)

#2!!!!


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I think it's come down to either;

What type is he? it's a bit confusing with everyones comments lol :S and I'm not experienced with betta breeds









Or; 
I'm assuming this is a possible dumbo? the colouring is there :S


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I like #4&5c:


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

The black/gray is a female she didn't look too healthy when I was in looking at them, she was just sitting at the top of the water not moving I first thought she was dead :/ I'd love to be able to save them all, I was thinking I could get the two females and house them together in a communal tank, it's so hard! lol the orange female was pretty and active though


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

#2 is my favorite but the copper is nice too


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't know what to dooo  maybe I should get both the pinkie/purple and the white/orangie/copperie one and have 3 tanks.. :-?


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

I like that idea! Lol iam a bad influence!


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I like the idea too! lol I can be pretty bad too at times, I wish the males got a long and could all go in a tank together and swim around how pretty that would look! ahh


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Out of the two finalists, I'd go with the EE, I'm not a huge fan of EEs and prefer VTs, I just think he's going to color up really well.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Veloran said:


> Out of the two finalists, I'd go with the EE, I'm not a huge fan of EEs and prefer VTs, I just think he's going to color up really well.


That's the white and copper one? :question:


----------



## Sylverlilly (Jun 24, 2013)

Awww I really like he lue and white VT.nhe is very handsome. But hats my opinion  good luck with your new fish!


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I think they all are it's so hard to chose lol  thanks


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

I like the blue VT with the white band & the EE(dumbo) but they are all really pretty.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

JessikaSky said:


> That's the white and copper one? :question:


Don't wanna use copper, it'll get confusing. Of the two finalists, it's the first one, the EE.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

man I LOVE that blue one with the white band. but I am sure that will change color. I would choose the EE. Hehe


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm going tomorrow I think the ee is the winner, hope he's still there! Will post photos of him if I get him


----------

